# Oakley sunglasses



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

I'm after a pair of Oakleys specifically theses ones.

http://www.the-eye-shop.com/produit.asp ... _pdt=10260

Does anybody know a 'discount store' where they can be bought? Or is it a case of the prices being fixed throughout the world.

I've tried eBay but have been bitten once by buying 'genuine' glasses which have turned out to be fakes (although good ones!).

Any help would be appreciated.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Just out of interest, which person (user) did you Ebay from, and how did you know they were "fakes"?

I've had a pair from Ebay before, and paid "towards" retail price (about 70% ish) and was very happy with my purchase, and am going back to get some more when he stocks the frames I want....

But what do I need to check to ensure they ain't fake?!


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

you could try

http://www.sunspecsavings.co.uk

i once bought a set of maui Jim titanium sunnys, but sent them back as they were not quite what i expected and didnt fit brilliantly... one of the troubles of titanium remembering its shape! you cant bend it to fit. :roll:

at the time thet were some Â£50 quid cheaper than sunglasses hut


----------



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

I bought them about a year ago so can't remember the seller - they were about Â£55 ish (retailing at Â£110 so he said!) and you can tell they're fake by the oakley symbol on the frames and the general build quality. They were photographed with a real oakley bag and tags etc but must have been swapped before sending them out.

I'm sure there are a lot of genuine sellers but I'd rather pay the full-ish price than risk it again.

If you are happy with your seller can you forward his name/store to me and I'll take a look.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Your link doesn`t show the ones you are after badger , but try here:

http://www.rubensmenswear.com/pages/pho ... _main.html

Some of the golf shops and boat shops also have them on offer pretty cheap at this time of year.

I agree with you about ebay. It seems to be run by criminals for criminals these days. You will be a very lucky punter if you get a bargain anymore.I avoid it like the plague , too many frauds/scams/and horror stories to even risk it. Most sellers sites have been hijacked at least once it seems .


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The seller I bought from last time is rso_wholesale

I approached him again recently and asked if he was stocking Oakley sunnies again this year - "hopefully in a month" was his reply.....


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Bajers,
We developed an online designer eyewear store and I'm also a partner in it and we supply Oakley eyewear along with many other brands. Although the site is going through some major upgrades you can still view a part of the inventory online. I suggest you look through it and let me know what model you want and I may be able to get you a discounted price which may be cheaper than elsewhere.

For Oakley only:

http://www.opti247.com/Results1.asp?Manufacturer=24&Category=%&Submit=Search

or the entire site:

http://www.opti247.com

Hope it helps
Mayur

BTW, we do a lot of Maui Jim's, Ray Bans, etc. Maui Jims are just terrific and I wear them... prefer them to Oakley.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Forgot to mention...
This post is up on the "Companies offering discounts" thread on the TTOC forum.

For all TTOC members Opti247.com will offer a 20% sitewide discount on designer eyewear and prescription opthalmic services. The online store offers products that include RayBan, Maui Jim, Dolce & Gabana, Ferragamo, Bvlgari, Silhouette, and many more.

*To qualify for the discount you must enter the discount code: ttoc3 *

http://www.opti247.com/ttoc

Mayur


----------



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

Mayur,

The ones I'm after are Oakley Minutes

Frame Colour: 5.56 FMJ Lens Tint: BLACK IRIDIUM

The cheapest I've found them is Â£106.95 inc shipping

Can you beat that?

Pete


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

badger said:


> Mayur,
> 
> The ones I'm after are Oakley Minutes
> 
> ...


Badger
Theres a pair of these in a polished silver finish (as opposed to the matt) for Â£58 in the Galleria at Hatfield. Sure they could post them out if asked.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

beastty said:


> badger said:
> 
> 
> > Mayur,
> ...


Bajer & Bob
The Galleria price is a good one...I would go for them at that price.
Get your skates on bajer :wink: 
Let me know how you get on.

Mayur


----------



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks for that

I assume the outlet centre? Which shop are they in?

Cheers


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Always found them cheaper in Spain.I just bought a pair of Prada sunglasses in Rome(from Prada) and saved Â£100 on UK price :wink: :wink:


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

badger said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> I assume the outlet centre? Which shop are they in?
> 
> Cheers


Badger
There at the outdoor trading post tel 0800 413 650.

The ones I mentioned are last seasons from the shop 'upstairs'. Give em a call and let me know how you get on. If need be I can pick them up and pop em in the post.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

I rang them but they wouldn't put them in the post!!

I don't s'pose you have a picture of the polished frames do you (even on on another model of glasses)? I want to compare with the other ones.

However they've got to look pretty rank for me to say no to the price.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

badger said:


> I rang them but they wouldn't put them in the post!!
> 
> I don't s'pose you have a picture of the polished frames do you (even on on another model of glasses)? I want to compare with the other ones.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, no can do. I just remember seesing cheap Oakleys when we were there yesterday.

But as I said can pick em up and post em if you want me to. I will be passing right by there tomorrow.

Bob


----------

